# Back for 2012 Stancewars July 7th Bellevue



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

Happenstance Event Productions is pleased to announce our Seattle fitment event 

Stancewars 2012 - Proper Fitment required !

The Largest Fitted \ Stanced Event in the PNW 

An event in which premium car owners and wheel fitment nut jobs meet and showcase there incredible crafted vehicles in Seattle area. One Hundred pre-approved cars will be selected to be inside the event 
next to the hottest vendors and sponsors.

This event will be located at Bellevue College just 15mins from downtown Seattle just off I-90. The event atop the parking structure over looking Seattle with the sunset in the background. VIP parking will be located a lower floors and club parking as well. remaining parking will be on lowest floors and surrounding parking lots. 


Sat Night July 7th 6pm till 11pm 
$10 to spectate
$5 for parking 

VIP Party (TBD) $15 includes open bar) 
11pm till 2am ( VIP Package $25) 



All entries will go through a light screening process to ensure that we provide a quality event for the community! Your entry will be put into a class the day you enter. Please do not get discouraged by this as we appreciate anything that has character! The goal behind this is to diversify our ever growing show and allow our supporters \visitors alike to enjoy an event and would be one of the best in Seattle.

Show cars\trucks will be provided with 20ftx20ft spaces to display their cars . Displays are strongly encouraged for maxim consideration . This will be a dark event lighting will be important. Car clubs can be accommodated in continuous spaces. 

Bikes will get 10ftx10ft spaces to show to display

Website 
www.StanceWars.com
Facebook
StanceWars | Facebook
Facebook event 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/196961677047503/

Don’t forget to “LIKE” us at StanceWars | Facebook
Brought to you by HAPPENSTANCE EVENT PRODUCTIONS

Title Sponsors: 
*
*
*
Top Level Sponsors:
*
*
*
Vendor Sponsors: 
*
*
*
Adverting Sponsors : 
*
*
*
Be sure to contact [email protected] is you are interested in becoming a sponsor. All types of packages


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

So who will be leading cruises to this years show ?


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

So small updates . Alot of behind the scene work



1. Working on VIP party afterwards at the host hotel 

2. working on some great vendors to be there.

3. adding VIP parking all of 4th floor 

4. General parking now 1st floor and up.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm realizing I'm not keeping this up today as much as I would like . 

So check out our facebook for more details 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/StanceWars

So BIG News .Scion is now a Sponsor and we are still working the details on what and how its will be . 
VIP - Still working, I want the very best for my VIP's . This will be tied to the host hotel. Details soon. 
Contracts are signed, we have a green light on venue and restrooms
We are building the images now for shirts.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

Have you been keeping up to date on our Facebook ? 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/StanceWars


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

Important Event Update : 

1.	VIP part is a go ! 
We have been working weeks to make VIP party happen for the event. It was such a key piece last year when we put on Tailored Seattle, we had to bring this to StanceWars The light at the end of the tunnel has been very bleak. Today we had a major break-through with a vendor. I think we have worked past the issues and have a solid plan in place. This means the party now has a after party. 

Drinks, food, Music, and the all-important photo booth. Browse these photos and see the fun. See the pics from last year photo booth 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.200044463381042.72215.142750432443779&type=3










2.	Registration is now open for display cars. Are you ready for the party ? Register today. Crews Contract us for discount and group codes

Stancewars — Pre-Registered Vehicles


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

cant seem to edit my orginal post 

Title Sponsors: 
*scion 
*Scion Racing 
*Groits
Top Level Sponsors:
*NW-Built
*Art of Stance
*503 Motoring
NWAS
Vendor Sponsors: 
*425 motorsports
*MeisterWerks
*Yo Wraps
* That Steez
Adverting Sponsors : 
*Crafted Fitment
*Whips and Chocolate
*Key Fitment


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

We have been busy around there. 
We have been getting a lot of hot cars registered, Approvals go out next week. There is still time to register here. Stancewars — Pre-Registered Vehicles

VIP After Party is a go – tickets are here Stancewars — VIP AfterParty
VIP Packages are setup – tickets here Stancewars — VIP Package

We just ordered 4000 tickets, we hope that will be enough. Media passes are ready to go and we will get the gift bags coming in the next day or to.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

We are week away and we have oversold the display vehicles. We are shipping out passes today and tomorrow. So far the weather should be as expected and we are working on the layout for vendors, clubs and crews. 

Event lock down 2pm 
Display cars roll in at 4pm 
OPEN TO PUBLIC is at 6pm 
VIP After Party starts at 10pm till 2am 

WHERE : 3000 Landerholm Drive Bellevue Washington ( parking structure) 

General Admission ( same as last year) 
$10 per person and under 12 is free 
Parking is $5 per car ( charity is Totem Football Boosters) 

There are (3) gates to enter and everyone will be required to wear an arm band, found not wearing an arm band you’ll be asked to leave or pay up sucker. 

Our photo booth will be ready at the event along with a few talented folks to help you . Since we weren’t able to have our shirts at NOS ForumFest we’ll have (4) new designs to show you day of. 

FOOD – yes we have out Asian Fusion Truck back and TNT treats with Sausages and other treats. 

VIP After Party at the Student Union ( on campus) 21 and over Serving Redhook Beer, St, Michelle Wines , NOS Energy Mixers with Liquor and a lot of tasty appetizers. 

Questions – message us at our Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/StanceWars

-mike


----------

